# Umidigi A3 Pro - TWRP & Stock Rom



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*UPDATE*

*UPDATE - NEW STOCK ROM & NEW TWRP*






TWRP reserved exclusively for the stock rom *V1.1_20181211*

Download the *NEW* stock rom *V1.1_20181211* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G9kwVSrT!yiS38SKmPfOGkKSCfrum4OzD2T2SKpctmUBr3fIBPNo

Download the *NEW* TWRP at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!uwkkQYCb!Sb5ObKguewDLDE0Z3ma4m-W5KjZ28TUiK6QbrCm3cN8


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 23, 2018)

*Update - 01*

*UPDATE - NEW TWRP 3.2.3-0*






*There are two TWRPs :*

*The first* *TWRP* is reserved exclusively for the stock rom *V1.0_20181122*







*The second* *TWRP* is reserved exclusively for the stock rom *V1.1_20181211*







*Please follow very carefully all the steps at the first post.*


*Both TWRPs are available on Needrom*


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 26, 2018)

*UPDATE*

*UPDATE - NEW STOCK ROM & NEW TWRP*







*GUIDELINES FOR THE INSTALLATION OF THE OTA ZIP*

*Please follow carefully all the next steps in order to install properly the OTA zip :*

1) Flash the stock rom *V1.1_20181211* (*Firmware Upgrade* option on SP Flash Tool).
2) Set up as new.
3) Download the OTA zip (*V1.2_20181221_update .rar*) at the next link :

https://mega.nz/#!bpsxxCCb!k-G1ndw1iygOsr1VQ_IM1xhEcm-mMJAxoxHMTSqZk-s

4) Unrar the *V1.2_20181221_update.rar*
5) *DO NOT* unzip the *update.zip*
6) Copy the entire folder "V1.2_20181221_update" onto your *microSD*.
7) Turn off your phone.
8) Hit simultaneously volume up + power buttons.
9) Hit the volume up button to select Recovery mode.
10) Dead Android and red triangle error - *NO PANIC*
11) Hit simultaneously volume up + power buttons several times.
12) Hit the volume up or volume down buttons to move between the options.
13) Hit the power button to select any option.
14) Select Apply update from SD card.
15) Select the folder "*V1.2_20181221_update*" onto your microSD.
16) Select the update.zip
17) Hit power button to start the installation process.






18) Select Wipe data/factory reset --> Select Yes.
19) Select Wipe cache partition --> Select Yes.
20) Select Reboot system now.
21) Set up as new.






22) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
23) Tap seven times on Build number
24) Then, tap on Developer options.
25) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*TWRP :*






*A3_P-NEW-twrp_03.rar* (ROOT STEPS AT FIRST POST)

*The twrp is available on Needrom*


----------



## Toluene15 (Jan 2, 2019)

I use umidigi A3. Will it work for me


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 2, 2019)

*answer*



Toluene15 said:


> I use umidigi A3. Will it work for me

Click to collapse



Absolutely not.
This thread is reserved exclusively to the *Umidigi A3 Pro*


----------



## Toluene15 (Jan 2, 2019)

Can you help A3 users?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 2, 2019)

*A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT*

*Umidigi A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version*

It is a debloated version of the original stock rom V1.2_20181221.

*Added* *TWRP 3.2.3* and *Simple Gallery.apk*

In the original stock V1.2_20181221 the free space onto System is *155 MB*
Instead, in the A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT the free space onto System is *625 MB*









*Download the A3_Pro_V1.2-LITE.rar at the following link :*

https://mega.nz/#!jsVTUCCQ!qg4WabDN5U2QKHaSDFWjYZNBrMFv2mSKoVQ6dszEMUA

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Flash the A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

2) Turn on your phone.
3) When the setup wizard will appear, turn off your phone.
4) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).
5) Select the first white line with volume up.
6) Press volume down to confirm.
7) Select language
8) "enter password" tap on cancel
9) Tap on WIPE
10) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes)
11) Return to the twrp main screen.
12) Tap on Reboot and choose System.
13) Complete all the requirements of the setup wizard.
14) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
15) Tap seven times on Build number
16) Then, tap on Developer options.
17) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
18) Tap on Magisk icon.
19) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.
20) *VITAL* : Reboot the phone (it is needed for the fully functioning of Magisk).
21) Tap on the Play Store to update the apk.

In the Play Store, the first time that you update (apk), it takes a little time.






*DO NOT update the A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT to a newer version (no OTA)*


----------



## Slwtch (Jan 3, 2019)

Toluene15 said:


> Can you help A3 users?

Click to collapse



If somebody will take Lineage OS 16, it must be suitable for A3Pro and A3


----------



## shifi_11 (Jan 4, 2019)

*Android pie custom rom*

Great work in bringing twrp to our devices. It will be so much nicer if lineage 16 os or any other treble gsi custom rom running android 9 would work without ussd or sms issues on mtk devices like the a3 and a3 pro


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 5, 2019)

*answer*



shifi_11 said:


> Great work in bringing twrp to our devices. It will be so much nicer if lineage 16 os or any other treble gsi custom rom running android 9 would work without ussd or sms issues on mtk devices like the a3 and a3 pro

Click to collapse



Also my A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version  looks pretty sweet.

Regarding the Project Treble, I am already working on it.
But I cannot confirm anything at this point.
Please be patient (and fingers crossed).


----------



## shifi_11 (Jan 5, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> Also my A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version  looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Regarding the Project Treble, I am already working on it.
> But I cannot confirm anything at this point.
> Please be patient (and fingers crossed).

Click to collapse



Thanks thats all i wanted to know. Waiting patiently.


----------



## kd7eir (Jan 12, 2019)

Do I need to install each ROM in order, or can I just go straight to the light ROM?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 12, 2019)

*answer*



kd7eir said:


> Do I need to install each ROM in order, or can I just go straight to the light ROM?

Click to collapse



You can go straight to the light rom.
Follow very carefully all the steps at the 8th post.


----------



## kd7eir (Jan 12, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> You can go straight to the light rom.
> Follow very carefully all the steps at the 8th post.

Click to collapse



Thank you.


----------



## kd7eir (Jan 13, 2019)

I went straight to the light ROM with no issues at all. Thank you for your work on this project.


----------



## delpinsky (Jan 15, 2019)

Grande Cleopatra!
I've just bought the phone for my uncle, so I'll follow your thread with pleasure.


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you @Cleopatra Bianchi for working on this phone.
Very much appreciated.
Got the A3 Pro yesterday, connected WiFi, let it OTA update to V1.2_20181221.
Turned off, followed to OP directions to install TWRP and got it rooted with Magisk.
Works like a champ.
This is a really nice phone for the price ($99 on Amazon, minus some gift cards).  We will see how it holds up in everyday use.


----------



## KimLe (Jan 17, 2019)

Bought Umidigi A3 Pro on Amazon for $95 free shipping.
Installing straight to the light rom then Magisk. 
All work out, has no problems at all.
Thanks Cleopatra Bianchi...

Today 1/17/2019
***It is reduced price on Amazon $89.99 -%5 ( clip the coupon) = 85.50$ free shipping***


----------



## BlackX777 (Jan 23, 2019)

I think I bricked my A3 non Pro. I firmware upgraded the light rom with sp flash tool and it said ok. 
Now screen stays black volume up + power doesn't work.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## kd7eir (Jan 23, 2019)

BlackX777 said:


> I think I bricked my A3 non Pro. I firmware upgraded the light rom with sp flash toot and it said ok.
> Now screen stays black volume up + power doesn't work.

Click to collapse




Most likely you can recover from this.

Post #6 clearly states  "I use umidigi A3. Will it work for me Absolutely not. This thread is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro"

So, why would you flash it to your NON PRO?

The good news is that you can get a stock NON PRO Rom and probably flash that and get your phone back.

https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=17572


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 23, 2019)

*answer*



BlackX777 said:


> I think I bricked my A3 non Pro. I firmware upgraded the light rom with sp flash toot and it said ok.
> Now screen stays black volume up + power doesn't work.

Click to collapse



I shall never tire of repeating : This thread is *reserved exclusively* to the *Umidigi A3 Pro* !

I suggest you to download the stock firmware (for Umidigi A3) from the Umidigi official site.
Then, to flash it by SP Flash Tool (use "Firmware Upgrade" option  onto SP Flash Tool.


----------



## BlackX777 (Jan 24, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> I shall never tire of repeating : This thread is *reserved exclusively* to the *Umidigi A3 Pro* !
> 
> I suggest you to download the stock firmware (for Umidigi A3) from the Umidigi official site.
> Then, to flash it by SP Flash Tool (use "Firmware Upgrade" option  onto SP Flash Tool.

Click to collapse



Flashed the the newest stock firmware all ok again thx
there is also a root guide thats all i wanted :cyclops:


----------



## max270 (Jan 28, 2019)

Need help! By tragic accident my NVRAM has been damaged and the backup has been damaged too.Now my A3 Pro can't see cellular network. By *#06# it shows nothing . Extremely need donor's NVRAM .


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 28, 2019)

*answer*



max270 said:


> Need help! By tragic accident my NVRAM has been damaged and the backup has been damaged too.Now my A3 Pro can't see cellular network. By *#06# it shows nothing . Extremely need donor's NVRAM .

Click to collapse



*STEPS :*

1) Onto dial menù type the next sequence : **#*#3646633#*#**
2) Onto *Telephony* tab scroll down until *GPRS*
3) Tap on GPRS
4) Write your two IMEIs onto *SIM1* & *SIM2*
5) Reboot the phone


----------



## max270 (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh I already did it.  The answer is "fail to write imei due to radio unavailable or something else"
I still need NVRAM


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 28, 2019)

*answer*



max270 said:


> Oh I already did it.  The answer is "fail to write imei due to radio unavailable or something else"
> I still need NVRAM

Click to collapse



Try the next solution - *ROOT REQUIRED*

*STEPS :*

1) Download/install "Terminal emulator for Android" by Jack Palevich.
2) Tap on "Terminal emulator for Android" apk.
3) Type *su* (and tap Enter).
4) Type the next command :

echo 'AT +EGMR=1,7, "IMEI_1" ' >/dev/radio/pttycmd1 (and tap Enter)

NOTE : replace IMEI_1 with your first IMEI

5) Type the next command :

echo 'AT +EGMR=1,10, "IMEI_2" ' >/dev/radio/pttycmd1 (and tap Enter)

NOTE : replace IMEI_2 with your second IMEI

6) Reboot the phone.


----------



## max270 (Jan 29, 2019)

Done but still nothing.After it trying add IMEI again through GPRS and still "fail to write imei due to radio unavailable or something else".

Please guys.Give me NVRAM.

Just replaced NVRAM (have backup) through  TWRP to another NVRAM from A3 phone. MAC has been changed.
Bluetooth don't changed. IMEI  still not shows.

Tried change IMEI via terminal.Device rooted.But answer was Permission denied.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jan 29, 2019)

*answer*



max270 said:


> Done but still nothing.After it trying add IMEI again through GPRS and still "fail to write imei due to radio unavailable or something else".
> 
> Please guys.Give me NVRAM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try "*Cryptotel Chamelephon*" apk - *ROOT REQUIRED* 

Little info : this apk has been removed from the store.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/roiukdxq5zl9tuz/Cry_IMEI.zip/file

*IMPORTANT :* After changing the IMEIs, reboot the phone.


----------



## max270 (Jan 29, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> Try "*Cryptotel Chamelephon*" apk - *ROOT REQUIRED*
> 
> Little info : this apk has been removed from the store.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try "Cryptotel Chamelephon" apk - ROOT REQUIRED 

Did it yesterday and today.Now trying rewrite IMEI by SN_Writer tools.I think best way re-place NVRAM via flash tools..
I don't know maybe it important-when phone just rebooted and loaded android I see inscription Simprocessor.After a couple sec it disappear.

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Hooray! I did it. I replaced NVRAM and *NVDATA*.Both partitions has been backup via TWRP from A3 Android treble_arm64_agN-userdebug_9_PQ1A190105004.  After replace the partitions IMEI has been changed and I return it back via termianl. My IMEI now not changed back after reboot. For first look all works correct.


----------



## trkcnky (Jan 30, 2019)

thanks :good::good: but is there any chance to get gcam for a3 pro?


----------



## s80_gad (Jan 31, 2019)

*Few more questions*

Greetings to everyone and especially to Cleopatra Bianchi for providing us with that great tutorial!

I hope Cleopatra Bianchi won't mind couple of additional questions.

1. First of all, I have just received my A3 Pro (haven't started it yet) and I want to make a proper full backup of the phone with SP Flash Tool. Can you advise me what version of SP Flash Tool to use and what is the best way to do it (I'll appreciate a guide with couple of images in it, if possible)?
I have used SP Flash Tool before but just don't want to mess up the device as it might be different.

2. I very much like the idea of the Umidigi A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version (Thanks for that as well Cleopatra Bianchi )
May I ask if you can point what has been removed or at least the main difference?

3. You are saying that we can flash directly the Light version? Can you advise which steps we have to follow first from the original post in order to root the phone first?

Thanks a lot for all the replies. I appreciate all that has been posted in the thread and XDA so far!
Regards

Again, I am sorry if the questions are too much - I have done it previously but I am not familiar with that specific phone so just want to get it right, I hope you'll understand


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 1, 2019)

*answer*



trkcnky said:


> thanks :good::good: but is there any chance to get gcam for a3 pro?

Click to collapse



After numerous failed attempts (with original and modded versions of gcam),
I was able to find three different gcam versions that work well onto A3 pro.

I have placed the three gcam apps inside the following rar :
https://mega.nz/#!ap9SSQZB!Qrtx1uuoXsAAwmFKunmKPv42lMJS2bgwmY5SvUn2acA

I have tested all three apps onto Umidigi A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version.
Feel free to install the one that you want.
In my view, the gcam 3.2 apk could be the best.

The phone does *not* require the "Camera2API enabler" or "persist.camera.HAL3.enabled=1".


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 2, 2019)

*warning*

*WARNING !*

*Pay attention to the following screenshots :*









*If any of you own a phone with the same characteristics :*

*- DO NOT flash the stock roms of this thread !*

*- DO NOT flash the TWRP of this thread !*

*- DO NOT flash the V1.2 LIGHT version !*


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Feb 3, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> WARNING !
> 
> Pay attention to the following screenshots :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Cleopatra Bianchi : Would you care to point out the differences between the phones, please?
Thank you.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 3, 2019)

*answer*



kozmo2k4 said:


> @Cleopatra Bianchi : Would you care to point out the differences between the phones, please?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



I do not own that phone (*A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*).
Then, I can not run any test on it.

I can deduct the differences between the "old A3 Pro" and the "new A3 Pro" from the screenshots.
The largest difference is the size of the ROM : *16GB* (instead in the "old A3 Pro" the ROM is 32GB).
But I am pretty certain that there are other differences.

*The story :*
Yesterday an owner of the "new A3 Pro" contacted me.
He told me that his phone has a 2019 firmware.
That is what made me suspicious.
It is because there is no 2019 stock rom onto Umidigi official website.
I checked the OTA update, but there was no 2019 update.
He sent me two screenshots of his phone (you can see them).
I have noticed the differences (*ROM size* and the letter "*N*").
I recommended him to do not make any modifications onto his *A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*.

After publishing my post (warning-post) on XDA,
a Russian guy tried to flash my Light rom onto his *A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*.
He bricked his phone (you can see it on 4pda - post number 220).
It is the proof that my suspects were justified.


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you for explaining the difference between the two phones.


----------



## Oleg Petrovich (Feb 4, 2019)

*"N" firmware*

We, on 4PDA posted the firmware from the "N" from UMIDIGI A3, can compare.
I can't insert a link to the message with the firmware. On 4pda.ru the topic of firmware Umidigi A3. In the cap threads there is a link.
There, a few posts below I have described the differences between the firmwares.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 4, 2019)

*answer*



Oleg Petrovich said:


> We, on 4PDA posted the firmware from the "N" from UMIDIGI A3, can compare.
> I can't insert a link to the message with the firmware. On 4pda.ru the topic of firmware Umidigi A3. In the cap threads there is a link.
> There, a few posts below I have described the differences between the firmwares.

Click to collapse



Dear Oleg Petrovich,

I appreciate your post.

But you are talking about the "N" firmware (UMIDIGI_A3_N_V1.0_20181222) for *Umidigi A3*.

Instead, I am talking about the "N" firmware (UMIDIGI_A3_*Pro*_N_V1.1_20190103) for *Umidigi A3 Pro*.

Please be careful to do not confuse the two different phones.
Someone already tried to flash an A3 Pro firmware onto an A3 phone.
The result has been a bricked phone.

Yesterday I have written to Umidigi forum to ask them the UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103 firmware.


----------



## Slwtch (Feb 5, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> ...Please be careful to do not confuse the two different phones....

Click to collapse



Official firmware from A3 Pro is perfectly installed on A3. But then the essence of the debate is that on phones the new revision (with the letter "N") you can't put the firmware of phones an old version. But on the contrary can be installed.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 5, 2019)

*answer*



Slwtch said:


> Official firmware from A3 Pro is perfectly installed on A3. But then the essence of the debate is that on phones the new revision (with the letter "N") you can't put the firmware of phones an old version. But on the contrary can be installed.

Click to collapse



You wrote : "Official firmware from A3 Pro is perfectly installed on A3".

Are you really sure ?
Please read carefully the following post :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78745285&postcount=20

*It is meaningless to continue talking about Umidigi A3 (and all experiments on it). *

*This thread is reserved exclusively to Umidigi A3 Pro.*

*WARNING :*
*I am not responsible for any damage caused by mixing A3 firmwares and A3 Pro firmwares.*


----------



## Eraser77 (Feb 6, 2019)

I have the same problem as max270 early wrote 
I never had the same problem


----------



## Dongzkie0695 (Feb 6, 2019)

please help me i flash the stock rom of umidigi a3 pro without "N" and my original version is A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103 .. I need that rom please help me..because my baseband verion and my imei is completely unknown...... please give me a link.. thank you


----------



## Slwtch (Feb 6, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> You wrote : "Official firmware from A3 Pro is perfectly installed on A3".
> 
> Are you really sure ?...

Click to collapse


http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=933026&view=findpost&p=81229879
Regarding the letter "N" - I agree - it is better not to mix firmware.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 6, 2019)

*answer*



Slwtch said:


> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=933026&view=findpost&p=81229879
> Regarding the letter "N" - I agree - it is better not to mix firmware.

Click to collapse



Dear Slwtch (or it would be better if I call you Slwtch0201),

This dispute between you and me reminds me a film called "Atomic Blonde".
Do you remember the plot of "Atomic Blonde" ?
It tells the story of spies.

I just want to speak to you from the heart. 
I am not here to compete with you (or somebody else).
But I am here because I want to help people.

It would be better put aside the personal animosity (a kind of Cold War).
It would be better join forces.

I want you to remember that nikita *Rayse* is still waiting for any help.
I want you to remember that nikita *Eraser77* is still waiting for any help.

Yours faithfully, Cleopatra Bianchi


----------



## afitorres (Feb 6, 2019)

*Lost my fingerprint lock option.*



Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Umidigi A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version*
> 
> It is a debloated version of the original stock rom V1.2_20181221.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 6, 2019)

*answer*



afitorres said:


> Cleopatra Bianchi said:
> 
> 
> > *Umidigi A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kd7eir (Feb 6, 2019)

afitorres said:


> Cleopatra Bianchi said:
> 
> 
> > *Umidigi A3 Pro V1.2 LIGHT version*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Just_Me_01 (Feb 8, 2019)

will it for for my a3 pro V1.2_20181221 or i will flash the version above that is mention ???,, because mine already upgraded..


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 8, 2019)

*answer*



Just_Me_01 said:


> will it for for my a3 pro V1.2_20181221 or i will flash the version above that is mention ???,, because mine already upgraded..

Click to collapse



The version above is the Light version (more free space onto System).
The version above is already rooted and the twrp is already included.


----------



## juicecultus (Feb 10, 2019)

*Just flashed the LIGHT firmware on my N version A3 Pro*

Just wanted to confirm that the LIGHT firmware works perfectly onto my A3 Pro which came with the N version of 20190103 firmware out of the box.
It’s the 3GB/32GB version sold in the UK on Amazon - there was a flash sale £85.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 10, 2019)

*answer*



juicecultus said:


> Just wanted to confirm that the LIGHT firmware works perfectly onto my A3 Pro which came with the N version of 20190103 firmware out of the box.
> It’s the 3GB/32GB version sold in the UK on Amazon - there was a flash sale £85.

Click to collapse



Before to flash my Lite rom,
do you have tried to make a backup of the original *N* firmware ?

I will try to explain that better :
Flashing my Lite rom onto your A3 Pro *N* firmware version,
you have deleted permanently the *original 20190103 N* firmware. 
On the Umidigi official website there is no trace of the *A3 Pro 20190103 N* firmware.
Then, you can not go back now.

However, you are doubly lucky.
Why are you doubly lucky ? For the following two reasons :
1) My Lite rom seems to work properly onto your A3 Pro *N* version (I hope so).
2) At this moment, I have in my hand the most important blocks (img) of the A3 pro *N* version.

The next time, before doing experiments, I suggest you to contact me by pvt.


----------



## juicecultus (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m returning this and getting a replacement in a couple of days - just let me know in private what you need from the new ROM and how I could get it.

Btw - the light ROM is stable but battery life is poor (from 90% this morning at 10 to 66% at 3pm without touching the phone and no SIM installed).


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 10, 2019)

*A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*

*Stock Blocks (img) & TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*

*WARNING :*
*This post is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro "N" version.*
*DO NOT* flash these *stock blocks* or this *twrp* onto the A3_Pro_V1.2_20181221 !!!

*ADVICE :*
What I am proposing are the most important stock blocks (img) and the twrp for *A3 Pro "N" 16GB version*.
Its seems that there are on the global market two different A3 Pro "N" versions (16GB & 32GB of storage). 
Both stock blocks and twrp have successfully tested onto *A3 Pro "N" 16GB version*.
*I am not sure* they are compatible also onto A3 Pro "N" 32GB version.
Maybe they would be compatible also onto A3 Pro "N" 32GB version (but I can not test it).

*Stock Blocks (img) :*
https://mega.nz/#!rx8lGaZa!4UEmx8cmyRUiU2F_3lAn1mkkvY9_mlYB6z-DB7AAwOY

*TWRP :*
https://mega.nz/#!Ho0DDKrA!9qGSDxJRF9aXZWeJo2opS7PdzSo-xzksLb-knJgQSV4

*For a proper installation of the TWRP, follow very carefully all the steps at the first post.*

*P.S. :*
*A special thank you to Maurizio (the owner of the A3 Pro "N" 16GB version)*.


----------



## Kylesvet (Feb 11, 2019)

*Much appreaciated...*

I have been following this thread and finally after much thinking, I flashed the Light ROM. Everything works and I decided to go straight to the Light ROM and I am glad. Thank you very much for a great ROM for this very good phone. 32 GB version...


----------



## Just_Me_01 (Feb 12, 2019)

is there a twrp for the V1.2_20181221 of umidigi a3 pro?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 12, 2019)

*answer*



Just_Me_01 said:


> is there a twrp for the V1.2_20181221 of umidigi a3 pro?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78512841&postcount=4


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 12, 2019)

*consideration*



Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Stock Blocks (img) & TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*
> 
> *WARNING :*
> *This post is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro "N" version.*
> ...

Click to collapse




*Two days later my post**, finally Umidigi published the* *A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*

*Use the TWRP at the post number 54*


----------



## Oleg Petrovich (Feb 12, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Two days later my post*

Click to collapse



You're not exceptional. Not only you, on the site Umidigi a lot of people asked the developers to put the firmware.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 12, 2019)

*answer*



Oleg Petrovich said:


> You're not exceptional. Not only you, on the site Umidigi a lot of people asked the developers to put the firmware.

Click to collapse



Dear nikita Petrovich,

You misunderstand me.
I was not referring to Umidigi forum website.
But I was referring to my post number 54 on XDA.

Two days ago, I have *made* the stock blocks and the twrp for *A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*
I dit it to help the Umidigi A3 Pro community.
Look at the date of the following post :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78876483&postcount=54

There is much difference between "*to ask*" and "*to make*".
Do you know the difference between "*to ask*" and "*to make*" ?

As I already told to nikita Slwtch : "I am not here to compete with you (or somebody else)".
For further details, take a look at the following post :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78845640&postcount=45

I hope I am absolutely clear to you.
Please do not return to this subject, because it distracts us from future developments.

Regards


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## Just_Me_01 (Feb 12, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78512841&postcount=4

Click to collapse



dude there is no download link, i try the needrom site but you have to be a premium member to download the twrp

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




Just_Me_01 said:


> dude there is no download link, i try the needrom site but you have to be a premium member to download the twrp

Click to collapse



can you just give me the twrp for the umidigi V1.2_20181221, plsss...


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 12, 2019)

*answer*



Just_Me_01 said:


> dude there is no download link, i try the needrom site but you have to be a premium member to download the twrp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not required to have a premium member.
You can download for free the twrp from Needrom.


----------



## ramonsol66 (Feb 13, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Stock Blocks (img) & TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103*
> 
> *WARNING :*
> *This post is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro "N" version.*
> ...

Click to collapse



Your TWRP is working on the 32GB Version of A3 Pro V1.1N
but i hat to Flash the TWRP via ADB  because when I tried to Flash with SP-Tools (5.1844) I got Error Status Preloader Invalid.
But with ADB i could Flash your TWRP and then root the Device
thank you very much for this TWRP


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 13, 2019)

*answer*



ramonsol66 said:


> Your TWRP is working on the 32GB Version of A3 Pro V1.1N
> but i hat to Flash the TWRP via ADB  because when I tried to Flash with SP-Tools (5.1844) I got Error Status Preloader Invalid.
> But with ADB i could Flash your TWRP and then root the Device
> thank you very much for this TWRP

Click to collapse



Thank you for the confirmation that my TWRP *works well* also onto A3_Pro_*N*_V1.1_20190103 *32GB version*.

*Little information about SP Flash Tool error :*
Sometimes that happened to me too (my A3 Pro is *not* N version).
That happened not only flashing the twrp, but also flashing the firmware.

*Little suggestion :*
When something like that happens, try to follow the next steps :
1) SP Flash Tool returns error --> remove the usb cable from the pc.
2) Close SP Flash Tool.
3) Open SP Flash Tool.
4) Load the scatter file and click on Download.
5) Connect the usb cable and see what happens.
7) If this error persist, remove the usb cable and repeat once again the steps.


----------



## gerkochina (Feb 13, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> After numerous failed attempts (with original and modded versions of gcam),
> I was able to find three different gcam versions that work well onto A3 pro.
> 
> I have placed the three gcam apps inside the following rar :
> ...

Click to collapse



Ciao Cleopatra, purtroppo le ho provate tutte e tre, ma per tutte la parte notch nasconde delle icone o parte di menù. Anche a te è così o si tratta della mia versione  "nuova" 3/32 Gb N?
Grazie.
(ora lo scrivo anche in inglese ma sarà pieno di errori.  )

Hi Cleo, i have try all but the app isn't perfect. The notch cover some icons or text menu. You find that too?
I have new 3/32 Gb N.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Feb 13, 2019)

*answer*



gerkochina said:


> Ciao Cleopatra, purtroppo le ho provate tutte e tre, ma per tutte la parte notch nasconde delle icone o parte di menù. Anche a te è così o si tratta della mia versione  "nuova" 3/32 Gb N?
> Grazie.
> (ora lo scrivo anche in inglese ma sarà pieno di errori.  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have installed *Google Camera 3.2* onto my A3 Pro.
I do not have any problem with it (both vertical/horizontal positions).
I have made a screenshot of my gcam (in a horizontal position) :


----------



## Kylesvet (Feb 16, 2019)

*It works fine on mine also...*



Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> I have installed *Google Camera 3.2* onto my A3 Pro.
> I do not have any problem with it (both vertical/horizontal positions).
> I have made a screenshot of my gcam (in a horizontal position) :

Click to collapse



I am using 3.2 but the night shots are terrible and I have to use the stock camera for that. Daytime usage the 3.2 is superior to the stock camera...

:good:


----------



## gerkochina (Feb 16, 2019)

Kylesvet said:


> I am using 3.2 but the night shots are terrible and I have to use the stock camera for that. Daytime usage the 3.2 is superior to the stock camera...
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Hi.
Try Camera MX. It's nice like Google camera + stock camera.


----------



## Kylesvet (Feb 16, 2019)

*Ok*



gerkochina said:


> Hi.
> Try Camera MX. It's nice like Google camera + stock camera.

Click to collapse



I will try it. Thank you very much...


----------



## gerkochina (Feb 17, 2019)

I have made some test for video. Gcam is better, but very dark.


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Feb 25, 2019)

One question @cleopatra: is it normal, that every time I reboot the phone into the TWRP, it defaults to Russian language and Moscow time zone?
Not big deal, I just found that peculiar....


----------



## Kylesvet (Feb 25, 2019)

*Yes it happened to me also...*



kozmo2k4 said:


> One question @cleopatra: is it normal, that every time I reboot the phone into the TWRP, it defaults to Russian language and Moscow time zone?
> Not big deal, I just found that peculiar....

Click to collapse



Mine did the same, but after I reset the language back a few times it quit. I have entered recovery a dozen times since then and it has stayed stable. I dunno... 

But it is okay...and recovery works good...


----------



## gerkochina (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi.
This is not the best place for my question but. I will do it.

After first week with phone while i have test and setuped it, i had a battery time for screen on by 5/6 hrs.
Now, at last two days, with low usage but with two sim in, i have a battery time for screen on by 2 +/- hrs!!!

It's normal like yours or my battery is broken?(One night(7 hrs) it's go to zero from 23%).


----------



## ERHAN53 (Feb 26, 2019)

Notch problem in games. I can't get into the Clash Royal War section. The notch is preventing me from touching. How can I solve this problem.


----------



## gerkochina (Feb 26, 2019)

ERHAN53 said:


> Notch problem in games. I can't get into the Clash Royal War section. The notch is preventing me from touching. How can I solve this problem.

Click to collapse



This app work with other notch phone?
Try to update app.


----------



## ERHAN53 (Feb 26, 2019)

gerkochina said:


> This app work with other notch phone?
> Try to update app.

Click to collapse



a3 pro also have such a problem. The application has been updated.


----------



## Kylesvet (Mar 1, 2019)

*I tried this...*



ERHAN53 said:


> Notch problem in games. I can't get into the Clash Royal War section. The notch is preventing me from touching. How can I solve this problem.

Click to collapse



I am using a free app called Nacho Notch on Google Play. It has solved my issues. It can be turned off and on through the status bar and maybe it would work for you...it removes the notch if you need it removed...


----------



## af974 (Mar 3, 2019)

gerkochina said:


> Hi.
> This is not the best place for my question but. I will do it.
> 
> After first week with phone while i have test and setuped it, i had a battery time for screen on by 5/6 hrs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to disable VoLTE


----------



## gerkochina (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks. I try.


----------



## DoobyDroid (Mar 4, 2019)

New update just hit my device 4/3/19 50+mb still old October 2018 security minor bug fixes that's all


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Mar 5, 2019)

*update 01*

*UPDATE 01 - NEW stock rom & NEW TWRP*









You will find the *NEW* twrp (*A3_P-NEW-twrp_04.rar*) on *Needrom*
It is reserved exclusively for the stock rom *V1.3_20190304*


----------



## kd7eir (Mar 6, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *UPDATE 01 - NEW stock rom & NEW TWRP*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cannot be downloaded due to error at Needrom.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Mar 6, 2019)

*answer*



kd7eir said:


> Cannot be downloaded due to error at Needrom.

Click to collapse



The download works like a charm on Needrom.


----------



## kd7eir (Mar 6, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> The download works like a charm on Needrom.

Click to collapse



No it doesn't. That error page is what I get when I click on the download link.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Mar 6, 2019)

*answer*



kd7eir said:


> No it doesn't. That error page is what I get when I click on the download link.

Click to collapse



Why are you still insisting in saying that it does not works ?
If it is one thing I hate, it's the people that refuse to accept they got it wrong.

Try to change browser (or try to use a proxy server).


----------



## kd7eir (Mar 6, 2019)

...


----------



## chasmonline (Mar 6, 2019)

The download of A3_P-NEW-twrp_04.rar works for me. 
~30Mb filesize, unpacks without problems.

I did not check if it works correctly or not. Keeping it stock for the moment.

Edit: Tested in Chrome & Vivaldi, both with uBlock Origin.


----------



## ERHAN53 (Mar 6, 2019)

edit..
delete link


----------



## Kylesvet (Mar 7, 2019)

*Just downloaded from Needrom*



Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> The download works like a charm on Needrom.

Click to collapse



Works for me. I just installed the latest ROM (V1.3_20190304) and your new TWRP and all works good.


----------



## ERHAN53 (Mar 7, 2019)

the latest ROM (V1.3_20190304) fingerprint not working. can someone test it?


----------



## chasmonline (Mar 7, 2019)

ERHAN53 said:


> the latest ROM (V1.3_20190304) fingerprint not working. can someone test it?

Click to collapse



Fingerprint unlock still works for me on stock v1.3  (Bought with 1.1 , OTA to 1.2 and now OTA to 1.3)

The phone still keeps changing the WLAN MAC though.  Looks like I have to use the MediaTek SN Writer tool to fix that. (There is a guide in the umidigi forum. The "Repair IMEI with SN Writer (for almost all UMI(DIGI) phones)" thread.) Easy to fk up the IMEI at the same time though...


----------



## ERHAN53 (Mar 7, 2019)

chasmonline said:


> Fingerprint unlock still works for me on stock v1.3  (Bought with 1.1 , OTA to 1.2 and now OTA to 1.3)
> 
> The phone still keeps changing the WLAN MAC though.  Looks like I have to use the MediaTek SN Writer tool to fix that. (There is a guide in the umidigi forum. The "Repair IMEI with SN Writer (for almost all UMI(DIGI) phones)" thread.) Easy to fk up the IMEI at the same time though...

Click to collapse



With sn write tool, i've fixed the imei.In the device security section, there is no fingerprint manager. UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_V1.3_20190304 sp flash tool, flashed rom. Why is there such a problem?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Mar 7, 2019)

*info*

*Because of someone's misbehaviour,
I find myself compelled to stop my support to A3 Pro community.*

*Regards*


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Mar 8, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> Because of someone's misbehaviour,
> I find myself compelled to stop my support to A3 Pro community.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Please, don't let them get to you. 
Your hard work is greatly appreciated here.

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *UPDATE 01 - NEW stock rom & NEW TWRP*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will the device OTA update on a device with root (Magisk) and TWRP?
Or is it better to flash the update.zip in TWRP? 
And will the TWRP recovery be over-wtitten with the update?

Thanks


----------



## Kylesvet (Mar 8, 2019)

*Remember we are more than one...*



Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Because of someone's misbehaviour,
> I find myself compelled to stop my support to A3 Pro community.*
> 
> *Regards*

Click to collapse



We are more than a someone!

I for one find your work excellent and you have allowed me to utilize this budget phone to its max. Because of the work you are doing some of us here have much better phones...

I try all and everything you give us to try. Like right now, I just today went back to the light ROM. It still works the best and indicative of your personal work the best. I realize that we are not a huge group as in a Samsung phone type of response, but we need someone to help us make the phone better...

The "someone" can find someone else to irritate and somewhere else to irritate, please...

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------



kozmo2k4 said:


> Please, don't let them get to you.
> Your hard work is greatly appreciated here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

I tried the OTA update while on the Light ROM and it crashed my phone. Thus, I installed the complete ROM (304) and flashed the new TWRP (per instructions in first post.) That worked just fine. I liked the Light ROM better and went back to it the next day and realize that I cannot install OTA updates on top of TWRP and Magisk...

I also froze the WiFi update app to keep the nagging down about update... What I do not see is better than what I see and want to update...


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Mar 8, 2019)

*answer*



Kylesvet said:


> We are more than a someone!
> 
> I for one find your work excellent and you have allowed me to utilize this budget phone to its max. Because of the work you are doing some of us here have much better phones...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am glad that there are good people like you.
Let me say thank you for your kind words.

Okay, you have convinced me to continue helping the A3 Pro community 

*Regarding your question about OTA update :*

*Do not* try to install an OTA update while on the Light ROM.
*Do not* install an OTA update over twrp and magisk.

Every time that Umidigi release an OTA update,
I suggest you the following steps :
1) Before, flash once again the previous stock rom.
2) After, install the OTA update.
3) Then, flash the twrp and install magisk.

However, Umidigi published the stock rom *V1.3_20190304* :

https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18641&extra=page%3D1

*Suggestion :*

If you are on the Light ROM,
flash the V1.3_20190304 using* Firmware Upgrade* option (onto SP Flash Tool).


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Mar 8, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Regarding your question about OTA update :*
> 
> *Do not* try to install an OTA update while on the Light ROM.
> *Do not* install an OTA update over twrp and magisk.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply. I suspected as much.
I did locate the OTA package (zip) once it downloaded, and have it in my gDrive, if anyone needs it.  
Would it be possible to make a TWRP flashable zip from that update package? That way we could avoid going back to stock recovery and such....
Thanks for all you do, @Cleopatra Bianchi!!!


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Mar 8, 2019)

*answer*



kozmo2k4 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I suspected as much.
> I did locate the OTA package (zip) once it downloaded, and have it in my gDrive, if anyone needs it.
> Would it be possible to make a TWRP flashable zip from that update package? That way we could avoid going back to stock recovery and such....
> Thanks for all you do, @Cleopatra Bianchi!!!

Click to collapse



There is no sense in making a flashable OTA update via twrp.
It is because each new OTA update (or each new stock rom) needs its own properly TWRP.
Unfortunately, as already written earlier (post 96), it is necessary to follow the three steps.

*Suggestions* (these have nothing to do with the OTA) :

To surf faster than default browser, 
you can try the apk called "CM Browser - Ad Blocker , Fast Download , Privacy".
Do not disable/remove the default browser.
You can compare the two browsers (take the test with the same webpage).
You will see that CM browser is faster than the default browser.

I suggest you to set "DuckDuckGo" as default search engine.
Why "DuckDuckGo" ? You can find the explanation in the main page.
Do not put "DuckDuckGo" inside Google Chrome.

Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Mar 8, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Suggestions* (these have nothing to do with the OTA) :
> 
> To surf faster than default browser,
> you can try the apk called "CM Browser - Ad Blocker , Fast Download , Privacy".
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.
For browsing, you can use the "DuckDuckGo" app, or Brave Browser. Both are lightweight, fast and secure....
And DuckDuckGo should be the default search engine in ALL your browsers! Better that the "big players"...


----------



## Kylesvet (Mar 8, 2019)

*Oh My, it is better...*



Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> To surf faster than default browser,
> you can try the apk called "CM Browser - Ad Blocker , Fast Download , Privacy".
> Do not disable/remove the default browser.
> You can compare the two browsers (take the test with the same webpage).
> You will see that CM browser is faster than the default browser.

Click to collapse



I have been using it since you posted about it. It is better and I decided to switch. I have been using the Samsung Browser, but this is better than that even and that is good...

Good information...


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## gerkochina (Mar 8, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *Because of someone's misbehaviour,
> I find myself compelled to stop my support to A3 Pro community.*
> 
> *Regards*

Click to collapse



We admire your great work.


----------



## Hikove (Mar 9, 2019)

Keep going bro.
We appreciate all your effort for helping the community.
Just ignore the haters.
BTW
Isn't there TWRP for the UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.3_20190301 yet?
Thank you.


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Mar 10, 2019)

Following the OP directions, got the update, v1.3, installed.
Steps:
1. Restore stock (v1.2) recovery using SPFlash Tool.
2. Boot to ROM, take OTA update
3. Boot to ROM.
4. Install TWRP (A3_P-NEW-twrp_04.rar).
5. Boot into Recovery (TWRP), install Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip,  then Magisk 18.1 and Busybox).
6. Reboot system. 
Done. :good:
Thank you, again, @cleopatra_Bianchi for all your efforts.


----------



## Kylesvet (Mar 18, 2019)

*Anyone...*

Anyone having issues with Magisk and the new 304 ROM? Magisk stops working and I have to reboot the phone to get it to respond no more than two times and it stops working again.

Actually I am not sure if it is Magisk and or simply the ROM has issues after using it for a few days? It seems that I have had the same issue (slowing down and no Magisk or TWRP at all installed) after a few days with a non-rooted ROM...

Just wondering. I have tried a dozen times and tried different ways to set everything up, no help, so I keep going back to the light ROM...


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Apr 16, 2019)

Kylesvet said:


> Anyone having issues with Magisk and the new 304 ROM? Magisk stops working and I have to reboot the phone to get it to respond no more than two times and it stops working again.
> 
> Actually I am not sure if it is Magisk and or simply the ROM has issues after using it for a few days? It seems that I have had the same issue (slowing down and no Magisk or TWRP at all installed) after a few days with a non-rooted ROM...
> 
> Just wondering. I have tried a dozen times and tried different ways to set everything up, no help, so I keep going back to the light ROM...

Click to collapse



No, I do not have a problem with Magisk on the 304 ROM. Are you using the latest version of Magisk (18.1) with the correct recovery? Maybe re-trace your steps installing it... Other than that, I have no other suggestion, sorry.
The phone is working as it should, here, no issues whatsoever. And based on the lack of activity in this sub, I guess that's is the case for just about everybody else...

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## WelldonePL (Apr 28, 2019)

is there any custom rom for A3 PRO?


----------



## Kylesvet (May 2, 2019)

*None except the light ROM in this thread...*



WelldonePL said:


> is there any custom rom for A3 PRO?

Click to collapse



I consider the Light ROM custom as it has been modified to a point and very easy to install. But as far as something like LineageOS or so, not that I can find and I have looked long and hard. Project Treble is being somewhat promoted by 4PDA with the A3 Pro and I am getting ready to try that. They have half a dozen ROM's to use...

I was also hoping that someone would build a custom ROM for this phone...

Project Treble still confuses me...  But then that is not a hard thing to do...


----------



## erunran (May 2, 2019)

I am using a v1.4


----------



## WelldonePL (May 10, 2019)

Hi guys! 
First of all, thanks OP for this thread!

I wanted to root my device, but I'm on v1.4 rom. So have I downgrade to stock v1.2? And then install OTA again to 1.4 and after that TWRP? 
Sorry for noob q


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 10, 2019)

*answer*



WelldonePL said:


> Hi guys!
> First of all, thanks OP for this thread!
> 
> I wanted to root my device, but I'm on v1.4 rom. So I have to downgrade to stock v1.2? And then install OTA again to 1.4 and after that TWRP?
> Sorry for noob q

Click to collapse



Hi,

Umidigi has produced *two different models* of A3 Pro.
I mean, an A3 Pro *without N letter* (inside Build number) and an A3 Pro *with N letter*.
If your A3 Pro contains the v1.4 rom, it means that you own an A3 pro with N letter.
It is because Umidigi has released the 1.4 firmware only for the A3 pro with N letter.

*Take a look at the following post :*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78876483&postcount=54

For your information, you can *NOT* install any OTA updates when your phone is rooted.

I own an A3 Pro without N letter.
However, I will try to make a twrp recovery reserved exclusively for 1.4 N letter firmware (as soon as possible).

Regards


----------



## WelldonePL (May 10, 2019)

Grazie mille amico, grazie!


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 12, 2019)

*TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416*

*TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416*

*WARNING :*
*This post is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro "N" version*.
*DO NOT* flash this twrp onto the A3 Pro *without N letter* !!!

*TWRP_3.2.3-N_20190416.rar :*

https://mega.nz/#!3hVFkQRK!MLWampFx2sYuuJoF24NufbtEn1PpPsdeQp13bM0TwFY

*For a proper installation of the TWRP, follow very carefully all the steps at the first post.*


----------



## Enrico9800 (May 18, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416*
> 
> *WARNING :*
> *This post is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro "N" version*.
> ...

Click to collapse



io ho la versione "N" di questo umidigi A3 pro, novità della rom con android 9? ho chiesto ad Umidigi se questo telefono viene aggiornato ad android Pie e a quanto ho capito lo aggiornano ma non sanno quando.. se hai la rom con android pie posso farti da tester


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 18, 2019)

Hi Enrico9800,

Umidigi really did tell you about Pie firmware for A3 Pro ?
They really did tell you that they do not know when it happens ?
This is good news for all owners of this device.
Then, we look forward to see a Pie firmware posted onto Umidigi official website.

Regards


----------



## Enrico9800 (May 20, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> Hi Enrico9800,
> 
> Umidigi really did tell you about Pie firmware for A3 Pro ?
> They really did tell you that they do not know when it happens ?
> ...

Click to collapse



a quanto ho capito potrebbero aggiornarlo, per quanto riguarda la tua rom con android 9 per questo telefono?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 21, 2019)

*UPDATE - New TWRP*

*UPDATE - NEW TWRP 3.3.0-0*






*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.3_20190304*

Download the *TWRP 3.3.0-0* on *Needrom* (waiting for Needrom approval).

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download *Magisk-v19.2.zip* and *Latest Magisk Manager apk* at the following link :

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy *Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip* onto your *microSD*.
2) Copy *Magisk-v19.2.zip* and *Latest Magisk Manager apk* onto your *microSD*.
3) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
4) Tap seven times on Build number
5) Then, tap on Developer options.
6) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
7) Unrar the TWRP rar.
8) Run SP Flash Tool.
9) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
10) Select Download Only option.
11) Click Download.
12) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
13) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
14) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

15) Select the first white line with volume up.
16) Press volume down to confirm.
17) Select language
18) "enter password" tap on cancel
19) Tap on WIPE
20) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup of your pictures, videos and contacts before to format Data.

21) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

22) Tap on Reboot and choose *Recovery*.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
23) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
24) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
25) Swipe to confirm Flash.
26) Tap on Magisk.zip
27) Swipe to confirm Flash.
28) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
29) Be patient.
30) Set up as new.
31) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
32) Tap seven times on Build number
33) Then, tap on Developer options.
34) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
35) Install Latest Magisk Manager apk.


----------



## WelldonePL (May 21, 2019)

Hi, I did root my phone on the 1.4 version. Thanks for the guide! Unfortunately, later I made a mess in the system so I wanted to do a new installation. I forgot to mark 
enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging and I did format via recovery. Now the system is not loading, but I can enter the recovery TWRP. How to restore the system? Can I copy the original ROM to the SD card and upload it via recovery? Greetings!


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 21, 2019)

*answer*



WelldonePL said:


> Hi, I did root my phone on the 1.4 version. Thanks for the guide! Unfortunately, later I made a mess in the system so I wanted to do a new installation. I forgot to mark
> enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging and I did format via recovery. Now the system is not loading, but I can enter the recovery TWRP. How to restore the system? Can I copy the original ROM to the SD card and upload it via recovery? Greetings!

Click to collapse



You have to mark  OEM unlocking & USB debugging before to install the twrp recovery.
I suggest you to flash once again the stock firmware via SP Flash Tool.
Then, to flash once again the twrp recovery.


----------



## WelldonePL (May 22, 2019)

Thank You Cleo 

Can I flash via SP Flash Tool without enabling OEM unlocking & USB debugging? Because I can't boot phone right now to mark those options


----------



## Miko36110 (May 22, 2019)

I just ordered the phone!  arriving in a few hours
can't wait to flash the Light Rom you built!


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## Miko36110 (May 23, 2019)

hey so, I just bought the phone and my build number is, UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425
Can I flash the A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416 TWRP and root my phone?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 23, 2019)

*answer*



Miko36110 said:


> hey so, I just bought the phone and my build number is, UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425
> Can I flash the A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416 TWRP and root my phone?

Click to collapse



My *Light rom* is exclusively intended for A3 Pro *without N letter*.

Is your phone an UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_*20190425* ???
Are you really sure about *20190425* ?

Please post here a screenshot of your Build number.


----------



## Miko36110 (May 23, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> You have to mark  OEM unlocking & USB debugging before to install the twrp recovery.
> I suggest you to flash once again the stock firmware via SP Flash Tool.
> Then, to flash once again the twrp recovery.

Click to collapse





Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> My *Light rom* is exclusively intended for A3 Pro *without N letter*.
> 
> Is your phone an UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_*20190425* ???
> Are you really sure about *20190425* ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it was 20190425

well was, I flashed the 0416 ROM because I wanted to root.
Sorry, I should've made some sort of backup of the 0425 ROM so you can experiment with it


----------



## Miko36110 (May 23, 2019)

The front camera doesn't work when i flashed UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416, there's no option to change to front facing camera...
what should I do?


----------



## liott (May 25, 2019)

Hi,
I just received my device (32Gb version) and I just discovered the version of the Build: UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425 
Unfortunately it's a N version.

So @Miko36110, the rom light seems to be a problem with the camera.
If you want, I can make a backup of my version 0425 and upload it somewhere.

But I will need help because everything is a little confusing: can we install twrp without any problem on an N version?







Miko36110 said:


> The front camera doesn't work when i flashed UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416, there's no option to change to front facing camera...
> what should I do?

Click to collapse


----------



## Miko36110 (May 25, 2019)

liott said:


> Hi,
> I just received my device (32Gb version) and I just discovered the version of the Build: UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425
> Unfortunately it's a N version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please make a backup of the 20190425!
I need it. when I flashed the older 20190416 to root my device, my Front facing camera stopped working!
I suggest you make a backup of the 20190425 rom and upload it so the OP can make a TWRP for it!

EDIT: 20190425 has no TWRP yet, so I suggest you upload the ROM so the OP can port a TWRP for it


----------



## liott (May 25, 2019)

Please give me instructions (dm) to do this without TWRP
EDIT : how can I extract UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425 rom?


Miko36110 said:


> 20190425 has no TWRP yet, so I suggest you upload the ROM so the OP can port a TWRP for it

Click to collapse


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 25, 2019)

*answer-warning*

[/B]





liott said:


> Hi,
> I just received my device (32Gb version) and I just discovered the version of the Build: UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425
> Unfortunately it's a N version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi liott,

First of all : *DO NOT* make the same mistake of *Miko36110*.
I mean, *DO NOT* flash the previous stock rom N v1.4 *20190416*.
Please read carefully the posts number 122 - 123 - 124.
As you can see the stock rom N v1.4 *20190416* could compromise the proper functioning of the front camera.

We are faced with a new N stock rom variant : N v1.4 *20190425*

I suggest you to make a backup of the next sectors :
1) recovery.
2) boot.
3) system.
4) vendor.


----------



## Miko36110 (May 25, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> [/B]
> 
> Hi liott,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you managed to get the 20190425 please send it to me too. 
I want my Camera back :crying:

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------




Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> [/B]
> 
> Hi liott,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do we back those things without root?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 25, 2019)

*answer*



liott said:


> Please give me instructions (dm) to do this without TWRP
> EDIT : how can I extract UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425 rom?

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLBYMA-UlIQ


----------



## Miko36110 (May 25, 2019)

liott said:


> Please give me instructions (dm) to do this without TWRP
> EDIT : how can I extract UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425 rom?

Click to collapse





Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLBYMA-UlIQ

Click to collapse



So, I made a video on how to get the needed files for Umidigi A3 PRO 20190425
Requirements: Windows PC

1. Get the All-In-One zip here: https://bit.ly/2HBbpDn

2. Extract the .ZIP file

3. Install the Drivers: Run "MTK-Drivers.exe"  
    After Installation, Restart your PC.

4. Open the Folder "SP Flash Tools" and run "flash-tool.exe"

5. Turn off your Phone
    And connect the phone to the PC

6. Follow this Video: https://youtu.be/8t2inEAfAP4
  Note: when you hit the "read back" button. 
  Hold Down your Phone's Power Button until the Red Bar on the SP Flash Tools appear


Did I do a good tutorial? @OP

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

after you extracted the Files.
Please archive in to ZIP and upload it to GDrive or Mega.nz


----------



## liott (May 25, 2019)

Miko36110 said:


> Did I do a good tutorial?

Click to collapse



Oh, thank you very much. Your tutorial is probably great
but I don't need it.
 Cleopatra Bianchi helped me to extract the necessary sectors.
They're uploading to Mega; be patient [very slow connection]


----------



## Miko36110 (May 25, 2019)

liott said:


> Oh, thank you very much. Your tutorial is probably great
> but I don't need it.
> Cleopatra Bianchi helped me to extract the necessary sectors.
> They're uploading to Mega; be patient [very slow connection]

Click to collapse



Oh man can't wait!


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 26, 2019)

*A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425*

*Stock Rom for A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425*

*WARNING (EXTREMELY VITAL) :*
*This post is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro "N"* *20190425* *version.*

*DO NOT* *flash this stock rom onto the other Umidigi A3 Pro "N" versions !!!*



*The* *A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425* *could compromise the proper functioning of the front camera on the other Umidigi A3 Pro "N" versions.*

*Link :*
https://mega.nz/#!n9EgyKIQ!DHJck1l9rbCueiKfC1Sd06oq9v49MBlv6VJ0vDhSrAw


*VERY IMPORTANT :*

*Miko36110* pointed out that when he flashed the* N_v1.4_20190425*, something went wrong.
He used *Firmware Upgrade* option (onto SP Flash Tool).
He told me (in pvt) the following statements : 
"When I flashed your 20190425, it just booted me to Fastboot Mode.
Then, when I go to Recovery Mode it says 'Command Error' or something like that".

So in light of this, in case the *A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425* does not work properly,
I suggest you to download the *stock blocks (img)* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!boIxjQgR!GzBGnW9LT6T-0eIBOzAsBfxtOo1MNwlN_-dJ9AOXwKA

*Then, to follow the same steps of Miko36110 :*
1) To flash the stock rom A3_Pro_N_V1.4_*20190416*
2) To flash the stock blocks inside the *DUMP.7z*


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (May 26, 2019)

*TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425*

*TWRP for A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425*

*WARNING :*
This post is reserved exclusively to the Umidigi A3 Pro "N" version.
*DO NOT* flash this twrp onto the A3 Pro without N letter !!!
*PLEASE READ* the previous post.

*Link :*

https://mega.nz/#!uwF2DQoC!CbWEPyOqF4HoSfEWgKyB35gNXo32ZiYxP_3N_b5atzA

*For a proper installation of the TWRP, follow very carefully all the steps at the post 116*


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Jun 2, 2019)

*UPDATE - New TWRP*

*UPDATE - NEW TWRP 3.3.1-0*






*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.3_20190304*

Download the *TWRP 3.3.1-0* on *Needrom*.

Download *Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download *Magisk-v19.2.zip* and latest *Magisk Manager apk* at the following link :

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy *Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip* onto your *microSD*.
2) Copy *Magisk-v19.2.zip* and latest *Magisk Manager apk* onto your *microSD*.
3) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
4) Tap seven times on Build number
5) Then, tap on Developer options.
6) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
7) Unrar the TWRP rar.
8) Run SP Flash Tool.
9) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
10) Select Download Only option.
11) Click Download.
12) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
13) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
14) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

15) Select the first white line with volume up.
16) Press volume down to confirm.
17) Select language
18) "enter password" tap on cancel
19) Tap on WIPE
20) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup of your pictures, videos and contacts before to format Data.

21) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEPS*

22) Tap on Reboot and choose *Recovery*.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
23) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
24) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
25) Swipe to confirm Flash.
26) Tap on Magisk.zip
27) Swipe to confirm Flash.
28) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
29) Be patient.
30) Set up as new.
31) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
32) Tap seven times on Build number
33) Then, tap on Developer options.
34) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
35) Install Latest Magisk Manager apk.


----------



## Enrico9800 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *UPDATE - NEW TWRP 3.3.1-0*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Puoi creare o condividere una rom con android pie per questo telefono?


----------



## hecz0r (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, can anyone help me extract system.img from the Stock ROM?


----------



## zeprophet (Jun 16, 2019)

*TWRP A3 N*

Hi all,
Does anyone know where I could find a working TWRP for Umidigi A3 N v1.2 20190427 (or any other root method) ?
Thanks !


----------



## Miko36110 (Jun 18, 2019)

hecz0r said:


> Hi, can anyone help me extract system.img from the Stock ROM?

Click to collapse



https://youtu.be/8t2inEAfAP4


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## saken.sf (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you for all your work  Mine will arrive today, will check the versions and proper steps carefully



Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *UPDATE - NEW TWRP 3.3.1-0*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## saken.sf (Jun 21, 2019)

Successful with A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425, thank you!


----------



## Miko36110 (Jun 22, 2019)

So interesting thing just popped up in Amazon JP
Looks like Umidigi is re-releasing the Umidigi A3 Pro with Android 9.0  and it seems to have the same specs with the original A3 Pro.

So we might get an Android Pie update for our phones.
But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## White_Lion (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi! I'm new with the device. After a pair of updates, the last update is version: A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190416

I see that there's a more updated version (A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425) but my phone doesn't show it, it say that 20190416 is the last available. Is there any problem or bugs with the latest 20190425? Or is just doesn't showing for me at this moment and will do it at a later date?

And another question. If i want to update my actual ROM (20190416) to the latest version (20190425) manually (because doesn't show as an OTA) i have to download the file on post #134 (this one https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79603220&postcount=134) and flash it with TWRP? So first i have to install TWRP in order to use that file? Or can i manually update the firmware directly with another method to the latest version, and then with that latest version install TWRP and Magisk?

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Miko36110 (Jun 22, 2019)

White_Lion said:


> Hi! I'm new with the device. After a pair of updates, the last update is version: A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190416
> 
> I see that there's a more updated version (A3_Pro_N_v1.4_20190425) but my phone doesn't show it, it say that 20190416 is the last available. Is there any problem or bugs with the latest 20190425? Or is just doesn't showing for me at this moment and will do it at a later date?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not flash the 20190425 on your phone.
Your camera might stop working.

I had 20190425 and when I flashed 20190416 version my camera stopped working. So same thing could happen if you flash the 20190425 on the 20190416 device.

Just use the 20190416 TWRP.


----------



## White_Lion (Jun 22, 2019)

Miko36110 said:


> Do not flash the 20190425 on your phone.
> Your camera might stop working.
> 
> I had 20190425 and when I flashed 20190416 version my camera stopped working. So same thing could happen if you flash the 20190425 on the 20190416 device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok! Thank you for the advice. Maybe that bug is the reason why doesn't show to download at this moment

_________________________________________________________________

Editing post to add captures of Aliexpress seller that is offering too Umidigi A3 Pro with Android 9 Pie. I hope this to be real and we can get it too. Seller is UMIDIGI Official Store so it doesn't seem to be fake


----------



## daniel1887 (Jun 25, 2019)

*ANDROID 9 for Umidigi A3 Pro*

here i found Android 9 for A3 Pro on 4pda site it gaves Carbon Rom 7.0 LinageOa16 and any more for A3pro
im testing it and its functionally.

https://mega.nz/#!76oxFIob!GfL5wbqOuDGTnDALSxBgle3tFt69D8CAFOx-k2tu0gg


----------



## Miko36110 (Jun 27, 2019)

daniel1887 said:


> here i found Android 9 for A3 Pro on 4pda site it gaves Carbon Rom 7.0 LinageOa16 and any more for A3pro
> im testing it and its functionally.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!76oxFIob!GfL5wbqOuDGTnDALSxBgle3tFt69D8CAFOx-k2tu0gg

Click to collapse



I'd rather wait for the OEM's Version. Since I don't wanna Format my device. 
I probably can Dirty Flash but I wont risk it...


----------



## Miko36110 (Jun 28, 2019)

So the Firmware File for UMIDIGI A3 PRO Android 9 is on the Umidigi forums.
https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18774&extra=page=1

*Although It's not compatible with our Android 8.1 Phones yet.*
the OP says a Solution to update the Firmware will be posted here:
https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=190
So patience guys...


----------



## ccampolo (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello!

Just received my Umidigi A3 - MT6739.
Firmware is Android 9, latest release: N Android 9.0 V1.3_20190610 ROM

*This is not the Pro version!*

I tried to install custom TWRP recovery both through ADB tool and with SP flash tool.
Something happened for sure - as now when I boot the device it says 'Orange State' - having unlocked OEM and bootloader with ADB.
I tried to flash a series of different Recovery ROMS I found on a series of forum websites - but none work.
When I type in 'fastboot flash recovery recovery.img' and then 'fastboot boot recovery.img', but the phone just proceeds to boot into the stock rom and starts the launcher.

Here's a list of threads I already looked at and tested:
community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2962&highlight=twrp
getdroidtips.com/twrp-recovery-umidigi-a3/ - link to 'recovery.img' is not available anymore.
unofficialtwrp.com/twrp-recovery-root-umidigi-a3/#Download_Files
romprovider.com/2019/01/umidigi-a3-twrp-root/#How_to_Install_twrp_Recovery_on_UMIDIGI_A3

Can anyone help me out pleasee?

Thanks


----------



## Miko36110 (Jun 29, 2019)

ccampolo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just received my Umidigi A3 - MT6739.
> Firmware is Android 9, latest release: N Android 9.0 V1.3_20190610 ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



because you used unlocked the Bootloader.
Lock the bootloader back to remove it
Flash the stock Android 9 ROM from the Umidigi Forums (link is located above on my other post) using the Flash Tools.


----------



## Eazart (Jul 10, 2019)

Help I have Umidigi A Pro tripped off and not charging or booting help me


----------



## Eazart (Jul 11, 2019)

Miko36110 said:


> So, I made a video on how to get the needed files for Umidigi A3 PRO 20190425
> Requirements: Windows PC
> 
> 1. Get the All-In-One zip here: https://bit.ly/2HBbpDn
> ...

Click to collapse



 Hy Good Morning please help me out I have Umidigi A3 pro tripped off and not charging or booting till present... It's 3/32gb but pc can still detect


----------



## Miko36110 (Jul 11, 2019)

Eazart said:


> Hy Good Morning please help me out I have Umidigi A3 pro tripped off and not charging or booting till present... It's 3/32gb but pc can still detect

Click to collapse



If your PC can still detect it then:
Flash the Stock ROM using SP Flash Tools. Using Firmware Upgrade Option.
How to use SP Flash Tool: https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=16931

If the OS was Android 9 Pie then follow this: https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18774
Don't flash Android 9 if you had an Android 8 version!

If the OS was Android 8 Oreo then follow this: https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18713

What did you do? lol
did you flashed something? tried to install a Custom ROM? Unlock bootloader?


----------



## Eazart (Jul 11, 2019)

Miko36110 said:


> If your PC can still detect it then:
> Flash the Stock ROM using SP Flash Tools. Using Firmware Upgrade Option.
> How to use SP Flash Tool: https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=16931
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone is android 8.1.0....i did not flash anything phone is still as bought was just on whatsapp and it tripped off and stopped charging or even responding to power keys when I downloaded files this wis what I get


----------



## Miko36110 (Jul 11, 2019)

Eazart said:


> The phone is android 8.1.0....i did not flash anything phone is still as bought was just on whatsapp and it tripped off and stopped charging or even responding to power keys when I downloaded files this wis what I get

Click to collapse



I haven't got any error like that, so I don't really know how to solve this...

Have you restarted your PC after installing Drivers?
if you have a Desktop, Plug the Phone on the back of your PC (Plug the phone directly to the motherboard...)


----------



## Eazart (Jul 11, 2019)

Miko36110 said:


> I haven't got any error like that, so I don't really know how to solve this...
> 
> Have you restarted your PC after installing Drivers?
> if you have a Desktop, Plug the Phone on the back of your PC (Plug the phone directly to the motherboard...)

Click to collapse



Am so sad right now.... My phone is dead


----------



## Miko36110 (Jul 11, 2019)

Eazart said:


> Am so sad right now.... My phone is dead

Click to collapse



RIP, try to get a refund


----------



## Eazart (Jul 11, 2019)

Miko36110 said:


> RIP, try to get a refund

Click to collapse



:crying: the company is not even replying my emails


----------



## Miko36110 (Jul 11, 2019)

Eazart said:


> :crying: the company is not even replying my emails

Click to collapse



Should've bought it on Amazon  :/


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## adilrenzu (Jul 12, 2019)

Eazart said:


> The phone is android 8.1.0....i did not flash anything phone is still as bought was just on whatsapp and it tripped off and stopped charging or even responding to power keys when I downloaded files this wis what I get

Click to collapse



Error 0xC0070004
Message: ERROR: STATUS_DA_HASH_MISMATCH (0xC0070004)

Meaning: Hash (integrity) check of the images being flashed failed.

Solution:
Use SP Flash Tool V5.1516.00
Ensure to select the right Download-Agent
Navigate to Options > Option > Download and untick DA DLL All.


----------



## Eazart (Jul 12, 2019)

adilrenzu said:


> Error 0xC0070004
> Message: ERROR: STATUS_DA_HASH_MISMATCH (0xC0070004)
> 
> Meaning: Hash (integrity) check of the images being flashed failed.
> ...

Click to collapse



This version of SP v5.15.16.00 says "invalid scarter file format" when I try to load the file and in option» option» download» I have untick the two boxes


----------



## adilrenzu (Jul 12, 2019)

Eazart said:


> This version of SP v5.15.16.00 says "invalid scarter file format" when I try to load the file and in option» option» download» I have untick the two boxes

Click to collapse



Use the latest sptool. Download the firmware again. 
Make sure you download the correct firmware. 
There are 3 Verions of a3 Pro
1. Umidigi a3 Pro
2. Umidigi A3 Pro N
3. Umidigi A3 Pro (Android P).


----------



## Eazart (Jul 12, 2019)

adilrenzu said:


> Use the latest sptool. Download the firmware again.
> Make sure you download the correct firmware.
> There are 3 Verions of a3 Pro
> 1. Umidigi a3 Pro
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded the
1,2 all giving same error result I did not download the 3 because the phone was shipped with android 8.1 and it's stated that do not flash the 9.0 if it wasn't shipped with the phone also I have tried the latest SPFT still same mismatch error


----------



## adilrenzu (Jul 13, 2019)

Eazart said:


> I downloaded the
> 1,2 all giving same error result I did not download the 3 because the phone was shipped with android 8.1 and it's stated that do not flash the 9.0 if it wasn't shipped with the phone also I have tried the latest SPFT still same mismatch error

Click to collapse



Try SP_Flash_Tool_Win_v5.1836
Try these roms
*For a3 Pro *https://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=http://...DIGI_A3_Pro_V1.2_20181221.rar/file&e=83718738
*For a3 proN* https://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=http://...GI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416.rar/file&e=83718738


----------



## Eazart (Jul 14, 2019)

adilrenzu said:


> Try SP_Flash_Tool_Win_v5.1836
> Try these roms
> For a3 Pro https://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=http://...DIGI_A3_Pro_V1.2_20181221.rar/file&e=83718738
> For a3 proNhttps://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=http://...GI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416.rar/file&e=83718738

Click to collapse



I have tried still getting same erro results :crying:


----------



## daniel1887 (Jul 24, 2019)

*Umidigi A3 Pro - BeastROM v1.2 Android 9*

Description
BeastROM with built-in Gapps. + Magisk (do not update!) So that the root does not fall off, restart again after the first boot (for magic)

Installation
Cleaning-Dalvik, Cache, System, Data. Flash zip.

Bugs
Access point 

Download
https://mega.nz/&xid=17259,15700002...I!FgFFSoqAuabPSGJz4s1VaxLJPChBMUvQePaOsjGYn0U

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

FlokoROM v2.0 Android 9.0

CrDroid based

Description.
Unofficial GSI FlokoROM, Changes the model name depending on the vendor implementation, and not just "Phh-Treble vanilla." Snap is used instead of the AOSP camera application.
No gapps, no root.


Download
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p_...700265&usg=ALkJrhjnV2m2S5wuZFq1t3_3YjSN3a274w


----------



## Txdude35 (Jul 31, 2019)

*Which A3 pro are these roms for?*

A3 pro comes in two versions. Build number with an N and build number without an N. For which build number are these roms for? Thank you dev for your work!




daniel1887 said:


> Description
> BeastROM with built-in Gapps. + Magisk (do not update!) So that the root does not fall off, restart again after the first boot (for magic)
> 
> Installation
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## daniel1887 (Aug 2, 2019)

i have the built version with N


----------



## Txdude35 (Aug 3, 2019)

The system image link to Google drive is not working. I get an error page that says unable to open file at this time. I've tried other browsers, desktop PC, other cell phones, clearing app cache and history, all have failed.


----------



## r.be (Aug 11, 2019)

*TWRP 3.3.1 For 8.1 N 1.4_20190425?*

Would it be a big effort to adapt TWRP 3.3.1 for N1.4_20190425?
Unfortunately, 3.2.3 is unable to decrypt > 8.0, so at the moment either run unencrypted or lose Nandroid 
On the other hand, is it worth downgrading to V1.3_20190304? Whats the difference between 1.3 and 1.4?




Cleopatra Bianchi said:


> *UPDATE - NEW TWRP 3.3.1-0*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## oskarpomoz (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello.
How about following version:

UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.2_test_20190716

Any possibility to root it?


----------



## Coet (Aug 27, 2019)

*any luck with UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.2_20190716?*

here is the stock rom, community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18820

I was able to flash different recovery images, yet I cannot find a TWRP rom that will work with this firmware



oskarpomoz said:


> Hello.
> How about following version:
> 
> UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.2_test_20190716
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Napafroi (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi @Cleopatra Bianchi
Thank you for your work. Unfortunately, there is no lite version for A3_Pro V1.4 (N version) Android 8.1 
However, could you list the apps safe to freeze and then safe to remove 
The comparative screenshots of RAM memory usage (stock version vs. lite version) are really impressive 
I started slowly with the easiest ones: Google music, Google Movies, Google drive etc ... But it quickly becomes tricky for me


----------



## daniel1887 (Sep 19, 2019)

*Here is Original Android 9 for Umidigi A3 Pro with shipped 8.1*

UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.2_20190910 .zip

https://mega.nz/#!Z4dQnayB!R0bWQFULWiHYkyNsvqkZVsfirD0Uzg8NwS2SJgp1KPU

Flash it via SPF, magisk and TWRP 3.2.3 installed, the Fingerprint was deleted, everything was fine.
Very Smooth i love it.

Original Post from Russia
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=946666&st=560


----------



## Napafroi (Sep 19, 2019)

Good News 


daniel1887 said:


> UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.2_20190910 .zip
> Original Post from Russia

Click to collapse



I don't speak russian. Here is what the translation of the end of the Russian tutorial (description section) gives: A_ little cleaned of garbage, twrp. magisk._ [Немного почищена от мусора,twrp. magisk.]
Maybe I'm wrong, I guess the dev has cleaned some bloatwares from the original rom.
Have you noticed that?


----------



## Enrico9800 (Sep 21, 2019)

No one create this firmware with 9.0 for 8.1 without finger sensor and without twrp and root?


----------



## daniel1887 (Sep 23, 2019)

I have the firmware installed on my android 8.1 mobile phone, except for the finger sensor, the firmware works great, twrp and supersu are included. just flashing by SPF


----------



## Kylesvet (Sep 25, 2019)

*I just installed it also*



daniel1887 said:


> I have the firmware installed on my android 8.1 mobile phone, except for the finger sensor, the firmware works great, twrp and supersu are included. just flashing by SPF

Click to collapse



You gave me the nerve to install it also and it really works good. I never use the fingerprint scanner and so I do not miss it. Everything installed perfect and the phone is faster and smoother.

This is how the phone should be. At least for me it is perfect now...


----------



## runed.OS (Oct 24, 2019)

So uh, this is a non-'N' version...

I can put it on mega if you want. You know what? No I'll just link it now.
https://mega.nz/#!vFUGyCKS!JCsJGRVZS9RrErecnK5pF4WH7OZ5MiuxUkzvHrdIYWk

There. That *should* be the regular 1.4 file as shown in the attached screenshot.


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## I.F.A. (Nov 19, 2019)

*Help*

Hello!
A month ago I bought this device, the firmware was installed UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425 I wanted to install tvrp (I did not backup), but I did something wrong and the phone did not turn on.
installed the firmware from here the https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79603220&postcount=134 phone worked but now the fingerprint has disappeared, how can it be restored (fingerprint)?
Thanks!


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Nov 29, 2019)

For the ones interested, there is a new(er?) version stock firmware, version 1.4, for the original A3 Pro (non "N" !!!!).
It can be downloaded from Umidigi forums directly
https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18835&extra=page%3D1 
I do not believe there currently is a TWRP for that release. Maybe @Cleopatra Bianchi would have time to take a look at it.
FYI.


----------



## gianni888 (Jan 27, 2020)

*nvram  fingerprint*

Hello everyone
I am a holder of wet A3 pro N android 9 V1.2 20190910
is it possible to save the nvram location where fingerprint is located with spflashtool? using the method you mentioned
thank you


----------



## kd7eir (Jan 28, 2020)

gianni888 said:


> Hello everyone
> I am a holder of wet A3 pro N android 9 V1.2 20190910
> is it possible to save the nvram location where fingerprint is located with spflashtool? using the method you mentioned
> thank you

Click to collapse



No. And for good reason - there is no legitimate reason to do that.


----------



## gianni888 (Jan 28, 2020)

*nvram  fingerprint*



kd7eir said:


> No. And for good reason - there is no legitimate reason to do that.

Click to collapse



sorry if my english is not understandable
I rephrase the question
I took this phone recently and would like ROOT rights, but I have seen that with this version of rom it is incompatible
I'd like to downgrade.
I thought there was a way to perform a full backup of nvram, in case of ROM downgrade would I lose all functions including the fingerprint?
If you want to restore the IMEI, you can do it, but the fingerprint function doesn't
Will the function be in an NVRAM memory location? would it be enough to know if the scatter.tx file of this rom contains the call to memory addresses, or is it a system app?
This was my question
if anyone can help me even to clarify my doubts
Thanks again


----------



## gianni888 (Feb 4, 2020)

sorry there is a version of twrp for my version Umidigi A3 Pro N V1.2 20190910 android 9 ?
 can I  downgrade A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103 ?


----------



## kd7eir (Feb 4, 2020)

gianni888 said:


> sorry if my english is not understandable
> I rephrase the question
> I took this phone recently and would like ROOT rights, but I have seen that with this version of rom it is incompatible
> I'd like to downgrade.
> ...

Click to collapse



The fingerprint data is never able to be extracted from a device. WHY someone may want to extract it makes no difference. The fingerprint data is encrypted in a separate chip that cannot be backed up or restored to. Again, there is LITERALLY no legitimate reason to do that. Reset your phone to factory defaults? Take the 15 seconds it takes setup your fingerprint.

Your don't "restore" the IMEI - that is hardcoded into the phone at the factory.


----------



## gianni888 (Feb 6, 2020)

sorry there is a version of twrp for my version Umidigi A3 Pro N V1.2 20190910 android 9 ?
I  can downgrade A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103 ?
what should  I do for twrp ?


----------



## Palxion (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello, my phone has the build number UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.2_20191024. I am not finding a stock rom for that build number, here or on the umidigi forums... Anyone have any ideas? Really would like to be able to root this phone, but the more i investigate, im thinking it may not be a possibility yet...


----------



## handyflo (Feb 14, 2020)

gianni888 said:


> sorry there is a version of twrp for my version Umidigi A3 Pro N V1.2 20190910 android 9 ?
> I  can downgrade A3_Pro_N_V1.1_20190103 ?
> what should  I do for twrp ?

Click to collapse



i have the same Version and Problem, any Suggestion for Android 9 users?


----------



## Ostfriese2010 (Feb 23, 2020)

*Lost Fingerprint scanner-how to restore?*

Anyone knows how to restore the Fingerprint scanner on Umidigi A3 pro (build v1.4 20190803), ive lost it by flashing an N Version of the Firmware...


----------



## handyflo (Feb 24, 2020)

Is there any chance that we will a light Android 9 version with working TWRP recovery for the A3 pro N version?
Currently I have Android 8.1:

Umidigi_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425

Any try to update to Android 9 results in a not working TWRP and unstable os


----------



## handyflo (Feb 28, 2020)

handyflo said:


> Is there any chance that we will a light Android 9 version with working TWRP recovery for the A3 pro N version?
> Currently I have Android 8.1:
> 
> Umidigi_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425
> ...

Click to collapse



Any update?


----------



## daniel1887 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Android 9 for Umidigi A3 pro with 8.1 vendor*

Here is a Android 9 Version inclusive TWRP with 8.1 shipped Handys, fingerprint doesnt work
flash it about SP flash tool

https://mega.nz/#!Z4dQnayB!R0bWQFULWiHYkyNsvqkZVsfirD0Uzg8NwS2SJgp1KPU



User with Android 8.1 and TWRP can flash over TWRP Havoc OS this is Android 10
https://sourceforge.net/projects/ex....0-20191225-ARM64A-Unofficial.img.xz/download

Notes:
1. In TWRP go to install change from install zip to install IMG and use the system.img file and flash system not vendor


----------



## handyflo (Mar 20, 2020)

daniel1887 said:


> Here is a Android 9 Version inclusive TWRP with 8.1 shipped Handys, fingerprint doesnt work
> flash it about SP flash tool
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!Z4dQnayB!R0bWQFULWiHYkyNsvqkZVsfirD0Uzg8NwS2SJgp1KPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the Android 9 update.
I could not find these version here, is this customized?

https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=209

Any issues by someone with that?

What is havoc Android 10 update?

I have the A3 pro n version with pre installed Android 8.1 and TWRP installed, can I use Android 9 or 10?


----------



## handyflo (Apr 2, 2020)

handyflo said:


> Thanks for the Android 9 update.
> I could not find these version here, is this customized?
> 
> https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=209
> ...

Click to collapse



does not work this version 

Please flash this ROM only if your phone is shipped with Android 9.0 system. This software is NOT compatible with Android 8.1 phones!

https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18937&extra=page=1


----------



## Samuel805 (Sep 21, 2021)

daniel1887 said:


> *Android 9 for Umidigi A3 pro with 8.1 vendor*
> 
> Here is a Android 9 Version inclusive TWRP with 8.1 shipped Handys, fingerprint doesnt work
> flash it about SP flash tool
> ...

Click to collapse



how long do i have to wait to boot the system? my phone has been idle for 10 min


----------



## ernstschwar (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a Umigidi A3 Pro with Android 9 (32GB version) Version says V1.6_20201222. I need help finding a TWRP / Root method for this version. Only option is to somehow downgrade it ? Thank you!


----------



## handyflo (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi all,
is there any chance that we will se an update for:
Umidigi_A3_Pro_N
with
Android 8.1:
and current Software Version:
Umidigi_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190425
or
UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416 from here: https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18713


----------



## handyflo (Dec 23, 2021)

Did anyone mangae to install Android GSI / Treble to the:
Umidigi_A3_Pro_N
with
Android 8.1:
and current Software Version:
UMIDIGI_A3_Pro_N_V1.4_20190416 from here: https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18713

I tried this version:
lineage-18.1-20211214-UNOFFICIAL-treble_arm64_avS.img.xz

from:





						Andy Yan's personal builds // GSI -  Browse /lineage-18.x at SourceForge.net
					






					sourceforge.net
				




without sucess, the device does not boot after flashing the .img file within CWRP (Team Win Recovery Project 3.3.1.0 repack Cleopatra81

treble_arm64_a should be the right image, or am i wrong, my Treble Info Check App said so?


----------



## Cleopatra Bianchi (Dec 17, 2018)

*Reserved exclusively for the stock rom V1.0_20181122*

Download the stock rom *V1.0_20181122* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!yxkUVA4I!0exovcsKTXb75YIBZfrqDC6Ak01wsv_Bp3Nl5mGQ7o8

Download the *TWRP* at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!G510QIbL!sbPzFXUi1Nw5mPFZZOsejeES7-togQxg9mrUNjAeWrA

Download "*Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip*" at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!a092gK4A!SYjKF4EUujCmCfkDG5LJL1vJygij0Ure4bFhxVuCjX0

Download "*Bu_&_Ma.rar*" (Busybox & Magisk) at the following link :

https://mega.nz/#!C9lUjCqT!fBoh8p1Jg7pwbVRg8KQWKKs-eXH1eHq67_IKb1IUyyw

*Please follow very carefully all the next steps :*

1) Copy "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" onto your microSD.
2) Unrar "Bu_&_Ma.rar" and copy Busybox zip & Magisk zip onto your microSD.
3) Flash the stock rom V1.0_20181122 through SP Flash Tool.

I strongly recommend the "*Firmware Upgrade*" option (on SP Flash Tool).

4) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
5) Tap seven times on Build number
6) Then, tap on Developer options.
7) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.
8) Unrar the TWRP rar.
9) Run SP Flash Tool.
10) Load the scatter file inside the twrp folder.
11) Select Download Only option.
12) Click Download.
13) Connect your turned off phone to the pc with USB cable.
14) When at 100% please disconnect the USB cable.
15) Enter onto twrp recovery (volume up + power buttons simultaneously).

*FUNDAMENTAL STEP*

16) Select the first white line with volume up.
17) Press volume down to confirm.
18) Select language
19) "enter password" tap on cancel
20) Tap on WIPE
21) Tap on FORMAT DATA (type yes).

*Consideration :*

FORMAT DATA will wipe your internal storage.
I suggest you to make a backup before to format Data.

22) Return to the twrp home screen.

*VITAL STEP*

23) Tap on Reboot and choose Recovery.
*DO NOT* reboot your device onto System !
Tap on Do Not Install.
24) Tap Install, Select Storage, Micro SDCard, OK.
25) Tap on "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip".
26) Swipe to confirm Flash.

*Consideration about* "Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_12.16.2018.zip" :

Many thanks to @*Zackptg5* for this zip.
This zip disable Dm-Verity, Forced Encryption, and Disc Quota Disabler.
Like Zackptg5 says :
"This zip should be flashed after anything that modifies your boot img (like a custom kernel) but *before* magisk/supersu since this zip creates the files that tells magisk/supersu to not encrypt".

27) Tap on Magisk.zip
28) Tap on Busybox.zip
29) Swipe to confirm Flash.
30) Tap on Reboot (into System) and tap on Do Not Install.
31) Be patient.
32) Set up as new.
33) Tap on Settings --> System --> About phone
34) Tap seven times on Build number
35) Then, tap on Developer options.
36) Enable OEM unlocking & USB debugging.

*EXTREMELY VITAL :*

37) Tap on Magisk Manager.
38) Upgrade to full Magisk Manager.

NOW you can see *NOT ROOTED* phone :






39) *Reboot the phone*.

NOW you can see *ROOTED* phone :


----------



## liott (Jan 3, 2022)

handyflo said:


> I tried this version:
> lineage-18.1-20211214-UNOFFICIAL-treble_arm64_avS.img.xz

Click to collapse



Can you explain why you thought this lineageOS rom would work? I am also desperately looking for a solution for an upgrade. Only *Cleopatra Bianchi* could help; unfortunately he is not active anymore


----------



## handyflo (Jan 4, 2022)

liott said:


> Can you explain why you thought this lineageOS rom would work? I am also desperately looking for a solution for an upgrade. Only *Cleopatra Bianchi* could help; unfortunately he is not active anymore

Click to collapse



I checked the 2 treble apps (Treble info & Treble Check), they said this (sorry for the german screenshots):


----------



## handyflo (Jan 24, 2022)

handyflo said:


> I checked the 2 treble apps (Treble info & Treble Check), they said this (sorry for the german screenshots):
> 
> View attachment 5499917View attachment 5499919

Click to collapse



Does anyone Had success to Install a treble Rom to get an newer Android instead of Stock 8 / 9?


----------



## marceldossantos91 (Mar 13, 2022)

handyflo said:


> Does anyone Had success to Install a treble Rom to get an newer Android instead of Stock 8 / 9?

Click to collapse



I am struggling myself. what i don't understand is i successfully booted Crdroid PHH GSI with A10. but that was the first time around, since i updated to V1.4 firmware im unable to, i tried downgrading to 1.1 but it stays in black screen when i do, hopelessly trying that myself :/ i don't know how i got it to boot the first time around, just simply refuses now. worse - even my FP no longer works since this update. also can't find V1.3 link anywhere.


----------



## marceldossantos91 (Mar 21, 2022)

handyflo said:


> Does anyone Had success to Install a treble Rom to get an newer Android instead of Stock 8 / 9?

Click to collapse



I succeeded ) and im going to share for everybody exactly how i did this, because it was no easy process.

I noticed that - PHH Gsi's do boot unrooted with dm verity disabled, once you root, the phone goes into an unbootable state.

so instead of using the attached verity disabler, i used "disable dm-verify force encrypt 03.04.2020" first.

i then flashed a PHH crdroid A10 GSI - i used an AgN build since its an A-only device.

i then booted crdroid just fine, but root was still a major issue, the fix in the end was using phh-magisk 21 instead of normal magisk, and boom, working GSI.

though since system partition only 2.4GB big, A11 is virtually impossible to install, its to big.

i also had to flash gapps but that was no prob after using "Resize system" option.

i then formatted userdata and booted.

also - i lost my fingerprint and have no idea how to fix it since reflashing stock rom. i also lost imei but i fixed this by using "format all + download option" and imei's got fixed.

the phone is way more usable on GSI and its much much faster, only thing not working for me on GSI is VoLTE.

i also noticed a horrific nonstop GPS wakelock, i downgraded boot img to V1.3 boot image instead of V1.4 and the wakelock disappeared, and now device deep sleeps.

if we had a way to just resize system a tiny bit bigger, we could try our luck with A11, but hey, A10 is achievement unlocked 

if anyone know how to fix fingerprint.. please let me know (its broken in stock too)


----------

